# *little wave*



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone  I'm Chii, I'm from the UK and I currently have 2 fancy mice.

I've joined this forum to try and learn more about mice so I can make mine happy


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I hope you can find lots of useful information here and I look forward to hearing more about your mice.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## Chii (May 5, 2011)

I'll post some photos up tomorrow,and I live in South Wales


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome from the not too distant Forest of Dean!


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi there Chii, and hello to your meeces too.


----------

